# Machines On Vacation... What Are They?



## Eddyde (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi All,
I just returned from a trip to Europe, of course I managed to take pictures of some mechanical devices along the way... Lets see who can guess what they are, grand prize if you can guess all three! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




#1. This one was relocated from its original location and on display in the village square.



#2. This one is in its original location and apparently still works, although no longer used.


#3. This one is a reproduction in the location of the original.

Have Fun!


----------



## mcostello (Aug 4, 2016)

1st sand muller
2nd grinding wheel with water trough
3rd unknown


----------



## higgite (Aug 4, 2016)

Okay, you asked for it. You said have fun! 

#1 is the undercarriage for a Flintstone chariot with limited slip differential.

#2 is a medieval helicopter, missing it rotors.

#3 is a 16th century multilevel subway turnstile. The bucket a subway token receptacle. They hadn't yet perfected the subway concept back then, hence it was built above ground.

Tom


----------



## Eddyde (Aug 4, 2016)

mcostello said:


> 1st sand muller
> 2nd grinding wheel with water trough
> 3rd unknown



Nope, but a good try. 
Hint on #2. The "wheel" looking part is a metal cover. 



higgite said:


> Okay, you asked for it. You said have fun!
> 
> #1 is the undercarriage for a Flintstone chariot with limited slip differential.
> 
> ...



Ha Ha, try again.


----------



## juiceclone (Aug 4, 2016)

#2 looks like an undershot water wheel..no clue what for though


----------



## Eddyde (Aug 5, 2016)

juiceclone said:


> #2 looks like an undershot water wheel..no clue what for though


Close guess as it does involve water...


----------



## FOMOGO (Aug 5, 2016)

Is #2 a sluice gate? #3 a device for lifting a portcullis. Mike


----------



## rwm (Aug 5, 2016)

#2 is obviously a telescope mount. It can be turned to track objects by hamsters running in the metal box. The number of hamsters controls the slew rate.
Robert


----------



## MozamPete (Aug 5, 2016)

#1 A mill/grind stone of some sort. Looks elaborate so I'm going to guess military and say for grinding gun powder. 
#2 I'm thinking a chain bucket line going down into a well,  The 'T' piece would of had arms and been horse or ox driven.
#3 Some sort of elevator. 8 man-power (so about 2 hp) with counter weights.


----------



## juiceclone (Aug 5, 2016)

juiceclone said:


> #2 looks like an undershot water wheel..no clue what for though


The post holding the shaft vertical does not seem strong enough to do any real work, so
OK ... could it be used to measure the amount of water passing thru an irrigation channel ?


----------



## T Bredehoft (Aug 5, 2016)

No. 3. raise or lower the drawbridge, or portcullis.


----------



## derf (Aug 5, 2016)

# 1 is definitely a grind stone for wheat or gunpowder.
#2 is a horse, or slave driven water pump.
#3 is an elevator for mean critters, no doubt in the coliseum.


----------



## Eddyde (Aug 6, 2016)

MozamPete said:


> #1 A mill/grind stone of some sort. Looks elaborate so I'm going to guess military and say for grinding gun powder.
> #2 I'm thinking a chain bucket line going down into a well,  The 'T' piece would of had arms and been horse or ox driven.
> #3 Some sort of elevator. 8 man-power (so about 2 hp) with counter weights.


Pete got it mostly correct 
#1 is a mill of sorts but not for gunpowder.
#2 Is spot on, it is a Sakia type well that was powered by donkeys, it's located in the Provence region of France.
#3 is a elevator but of a specific type and location.


----------



## Eddyde (Aug 6, 2016)

derf said:


> # 1 is definitely a grind stone for wheat or gunpowder.
> #2 is a horse, or slave driven water pump.
> #3 is an elevator for mean critters, no doubt in the coliseum.


Derf got #3 exactly right. It's a reproduction of one of the elevators used to raise ferocious beasts to the floor of the Coliseum in Rome.
#2 also correct, as Pete first guessed.
#1 partially correct. but not for wheat or gunpowder. Clue, it's not for anything dry.


----------



## JPigg55 (Aug 6, 2016)

Since Italy seems to be a common theme, I'd guess #1 is either a grape or olive press.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Aug 6, 2016)

#1 Olive Oil Press


----------



## Eddyde (Aug 6, 2016)

JPigg55 said:


> Since Italy seems to be a common theme, I'd guess #1 is either a grape or olive press.





CluelessNewB said:


> #1 Olive Oil Press


Correct, Olive Oil Press.


----------



## MozamPete (Aug 6, 2016)

There was a book I read years ago - "Engineering in the Ancient World" by John G. Landels. I see it is now available at https://archive.org/details/bub_gb_l9qBdzRz6SgC

Describes some amazing contraptions that use to be in use - and some ingeniously simple solutions to problems.  One that always stuck in my mind was a way to make minor adjustment in the tension on a catapult I think it was. Basically two flanges with different numbers of holes on the same PCD, one fixed and one rotating. You ended up with a vernier type arrangement where by the connecting pin could be removed and a small additional rotation made so the next set of hole align and the pin could be re-inserted.  Say you used 6 holes in one flange and 5 then a set of holes align every 12 degrees of rotation. Much easier than having 30 holes on a single PCD to achieve the same adjustment. 

Anyway it was a good read and may be of interest to some.


----------



## Eddyde (Aug 6, 2016)

Thanks Pete, I just ordered a copy of the book, so I'll soon have my beach read for the remainder of the summer. After seeing first hand what the Romans were able to build, I am now fascinated by ancient technology. In particular, I am obsessed with the animal elevator and I'm thinking of building a working model of it.


----------



## dlane (Aug 7, 2016)

Grand prize ?.


----------



## rwm (Aug 30, 2016)

One of my friends just showed me this pic and asked me if I knew what it was!


----------



## Eddyde (Aug 31, 2016)

rwm said:


> One of my friends just showed me this pic and asked me if I knew what it was!
> View attachment 134957


LOL, I bet he was surprised when you knew the answer!


----------

